# Just thought I'd share bath time



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

First time out this year!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Zoe68, beautiful looking parrots but how do you stop them from flying away? Lin


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you look carfully I trim the flight feathers then they can have free run of the garden, they can glid downwards but can't gain hight, so they can't get far, Its better than them being caged all of the time.


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Zoe68
what a fantastic photo !!!!!!
we have a conure that loves a spray or going in the shower
she comes with us where ever we go in the motorhome along with the dog
her travel cage just about sits on the big windscreen shelf in our hymer and shouts to everyone that goes past     
cheers
drew


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

heres Jester, he hates water


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

how many do you have :?: :?: :?: 
what do you do when you go away
we have some friends that have an african grey
sulks for weeks if they go away for a few days even though they have someone live in there house whilst they are away
cheers
drew


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Just thought I'd share bathtime*

I may have got the wrong idea about the subject .....


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww Bandaid


----------

